# WWE App for Network?



## audvidman (Jan 18, 2008)

Does anyone know when the WWE Network App is comming to TiVo?


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't think anyone knows. The only good news is that wwe network is powered by MLB. So it's possible we may see an app.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

I wish.

I went out and got a Roku just for the WWE app. I'm glad I got it, I've found a lot of cool stuff on the Roku.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

timr_42 said:


> I wish.
> 
> I went out and got a Roku just for the WWE app. I'm glad I got it, I've found a lot of cool stuff on the Roku.


Would love to see the WWE app on Tivo but that would surprise me, the percentage of Tivo subscribers also having the WWE network $9.99 monthly is pry slim.

I also have the WWE network on Roku and Apple TV at home, I would be surprised if we saw anything on the current round of Tivo's for the WWE app. Maybe future boxes will be open to App Store/ apps but I am using Roku and Apple TV till then... :up:


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Shanezam203 said:


> Would love to see the WWE app on Tivo but that would surprise me, the percentage of Tivo subscribers also having the WWE network $9.99 monthly is pry slim.


what would that have to do with anything?

what do you think the percentage of tivo subs also have the $130 per season or $25 per month in order to use the MLB.tv app on the tivo for its 7 month season?


----------



## audvidman (Jan 18, 2008)

Shanezam203 said:


> Would love to see the WWE app on Tivo but that would surprise me, the percentage of Tivo subscribers also having the WWE network $9.99 monthly is pry slim.
> 
> I also have the WWE network on Roku and Apple TV at home, I would be surprised if we saw anything on the current round of Tivo's for the WWE app. Maybe future boxes will be open to App Store/ apps but I am using Roku and Apple TV till then... :up:


TiVo Just fired its R&D dept. no more future boxes. It's all going to be all streaming.!!


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

audvidman said:


> TiVo Just fired its R&D dept. no more future boxes. It's all going to be all streaming.!!


It's amazing what people read into letting go of 5 hardware engineers! That leaves them with, what, some 200 folks in their R&D dept?

TiVo has outsourced most things connected with hardware for their entire company lifetime. That will continue to be true. It's too early to say whether future boxes will have TiVo nameplates or somebody else's, but all indications are that there will be boxes. TiVo has made no secret of its desire to have somebody else manufacture and sell the hardware; they are a software firm.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

Aero 1 said:


> what would that have to do with anything?
> 
> what do you think the percentage of tivo subs also have the $130 per season or $25 per month in order to use the MLB.tv app on the tivo for its 7 month season?


More people subscribe to MLB.TV even for 7 month season than WWE in 6 month or yearly subscriptions is my guess.

My point was only that it took a Long time for us to get Spotify support on a Tivo box, it would be nice to access an App Store or have access to some certified apps at our choice vs. wait for Tivo to get to the demand and put it in "My Tivo Central" like MLB or Netflix.

Tivo has less what 1-2 million subscribers, WWE network signed up 250k+ on their 1st day, I would be curious to see of the WWE network subscribers, how many would like to see it on a Tivo box. MLB TV and At Bat had 2.2 million subscribers in 2011 so much better odds for someone with a Tivo Box also paying for MLB tv than WWE network in my opinion.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Shanezam203 said:


> More people subscribe to MLB.TV even for 7 month season than WWE in 6 month or yearly subscriptions is my guess.


We don't know that as of yet. WWE's low price point might push them past MLB in active subscribers pretty quickly.

I don't think it is out of the question that they will create a TiVo app. They support a lot of hardware already (even the Kindle Fire is supported).


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

Show your support for it at http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## rassi (Jul 18, 2003)

DJQuad said:


> Show your support for it at http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx


Done!


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

DJQuad said:


> Show your support for it at http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx


done.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

DJQuad said:


> Show your support for it at http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx


done as well.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

If you weren't aware there's a free trial through July 14th. Just sign it at http://network.wwe.com

Don't forget to show your support for an app on TiVo at http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

DJQuad said:


> Don't forget to show your support for an app on TiVo at http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx


Suggestion given for wwe network, thanks for the link.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

I know this is a bit of thread necromancy but I would too would love to see this app on my TiVo.

I sent the suggestion as well.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

If you want it get a Roku and put it on HDMI 2. TiVos current apps absolutely suck and it's common-knowledge they're a complete joke. 

I have TiVo and Roku on the same TV. The YouTube app for example on Roku is basically flawless. On TiVo it skips, stutters, and eventually freezes.

TiVo's obviously a great DVR. Don't try to use it for anything else.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Started to write a long post to disagree app-by-app but short of it is that I have no problem with the TiVo apps so far, I'm already watching WWE Network on another input but would love to have it on this device and one less reason to change inputs / pick up another remote.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

DJQuad said:


> If you want it get a Roku and put it on HDMI 2. TiVos current apps absolutely suck and it's common-knowledge they're a complete joke.


I completely disagree with this. The core apps on the TiVo, Netflix, Amazon, Vudu, Yahoo!, YouTube all work just fine. I completely stopped using my smart TV when these were added. I know some people have issues with Hulu and the Plex app isn't the greatest, but there are upgrades promised for both. If they added HBOGo and ShowTime Anytime I'd never have to use another device for apps again.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I completely disagree with this. The core apps on the TiVo, Netflix, Amazon, Vudu, Yahoo!, YouTube all work just fine. I completely stopped using my smart TV when these were added. I know some people have issues with Hulu and the Plex app isn't the greatest, but there are upgrades promised for both. If they added HBOGo and ShowTime Anytime I'd never have to use another device for apps again.


who promised an upgrade for hulu? the last i saw was a no for hulu. although the hulu app works fine for me on the tivo, a visual upgrade would be nice.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I could be mistaken but I thought there was some discussion in the Roamio thread about it getting upgraded to HTML5?


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

I actually like this older style Hulu interface (reminds me of Hulu Desktop)-- at least as it relates to the progress bar and options within it. Fast forwarding Hulu on the Roku is bad unlike here on my Roamio OTA where I have some insight on where I'm stopping/starting the stream.

Like Dan the apps work fine for me, none of the previously mentioned YouTube problems. Same UI as everywhere else, same goes for Netflix/Vudu.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I completely disagree with this. The core apps on the TiVo, Netflix, Amazon, Vudu, Yahoo!, YouTube all work just fine.


I'd be happy to link some threads that show the contrary. My Roku and TiVo both use the same hardwired connection and regardless of other TiVos and wireless connections I've used in the past, TiVo always has periodic problems. The YouTube app for example - TiVo JUST got the updated app that all other devices have been using for months and it still manages to freeze.



> If they added HBOGo and ShowTime Anytime I'd never have to use another device for apps again.


Roku already offers them.

Back to the WWE app though, I would be utterly shocked if it's ever on TiVo, much less it working. Like I said, as a DVR I wouldn't use anything but TiVo, but for apps I think it's a joke.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just for the record, the 2015 Sony Blu-ray players also have WWE and you can't remove or even hide it. It does seem out of place with Netflix, Amazon and SEN, but I never can figure out why Sony does things.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

DJQuad said:


> I'd be happy to link some threads that show the contrary. My Roku and TiVo both use the same hardwired connection and regardless of other TiVos and wireless connections I've used in the past, TiVo always has periodic problems. The YouTube app for example - TiVo JUST got the updated app that all other devices have been using for months and it still manages to freeze.


I don't use the YT app much, but the few times I have it's always worked fine. I use the Netflix and Vudu apps all the time. I never have trouble with them. (this is a Roamio, maybe they're worse on the Premiere hardware)



DJQuad said:


> Roku already offers them.


I have HBOGo on my smart TV and STA on my XBox. For some stupid reason my cable company only allows STA on a few devices. I also have a FireTV and a Chromecast and I can't use either one because my cable company doesn't allow them.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I don't use the YT app much, but the few times I have it's always worked fine. I use the Netflix and Vudu apps all the time. I never have trouble with them. (this is a Roamio, maybe they're worse on the Premiere hardware)


That very well could be. I do have a Premiere 4. I have no plans on getting a Roamio as I don't need 6 tuners. 4 is more than enough.



> I have HBOGo on my smart TV and STA on my XBox. For some stupid reason my cable company only allows STA on a few devices. I also have a FireTV and a Chromecast and I can't use either one because my cable company doesn't allow them.


Let me guess - Comcast?  On Roku they're both available to Comcast customers only.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Nope Charter.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

DJQuad said:


> That very well could be. I do have a Premiere 4


This makes so much more sense now. The HTML5 YouTube app also runs like drizzling crap on my Google TV, which is also older hardware. It's unfortunately the nature of the beast-- my father in law has an original Roku and it's practically useless despite the fact that streaming video hasn't really changed much since it released. It's something about the software makers constantly changing the interfaces and forcing consumers into new hardware. That said I can probably agree with you that a cheap Roku is a better alternative due to the eventual need to upgrade ;/

For now I will enjoy having my DVR on the same interface as perfectly capable apps (for my generation device) and hope they never turn to poop.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I completely disagree with this. The core apps on the TiVo, Netflix, Amazon, Vudu, Yahoo!, YouTube all work just fine. I completely stopped using my smart TV when these were added. I know some people have issues with Hulu and the Plex app isn't the greatest, but there are upgrades promised for both. If they added HBOGo and ShowTime Anytime I'd never have to use another device for apps again.


I have not used the smart TV apps for anything except WWE Network. I have never had any issues with Amazon or Netflix, and every time I get those surveys from Tivo, I always say to add WWE Network

If they added it, I would have no use for my Roku anymore. And I bought that for Amazon prime and WWE Network


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Soon...










http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-09/wwe-muscles-its-way-onto-tivo/


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome! Not currently a subscriber but my kids will love it.


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

davezatz said:


> Soon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that makes me so happy, but I was about to cancel my wwe network subscription..


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If I remember correctly WWE is based on the same platform as HBO Now, so this could be the first sign of HBO Now support coming down the pike.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> If I remember correctly WWE is based on the same platform as HBO Now, so this could be the first sign of HBO Now support coming down the pike.


It's based on the MLB platform. Does HBO use that?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes. HBO Now is at least. Not sure about HBOGo, that might still use the old platform.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

So when is WWE going to show up on our boxes?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Jrr6415sun said:


> that makes me so happy, but I was about to cancel my wwe network subscription..


was the pic a real pic or Photoshopped?


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

Looking forward to the WWE Network on my TiVo. That will eliminate my need to use a Roku Stick in the bedroom.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Fake screenshots would not be cool. WWEN on TiVo is nothing to joke about. It leads to getting a GTS


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

According to this they launched it last month...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10651286#post10651286

Since we don't actually have it yet that must mean they started beta testing it last month?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> According to this they launched it last month...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10651286#post10651286
> 
> Since we don't actually have it yet that must mean they started beta testing it last month?


Or TiVo employees get their news from me?


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> According to this they launched it last month...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10651286#post10651286
> 
> Since we don't actually have it yet that must mean they started beta testing it last month?


lol what does that response even mean.. did it launch last month? Does anyone actually have this on their dvr? I have manually connected my tivo to the network like 10 times over the few days trying to get some update with the WWE app and nothing.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Weird that the wording was "launched last month". Launched usually means released but it's clearly not. Would have liked to watch MSG and Wednesday's NXT takeover on TiVo


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> According to this they launched it last month...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10651286#post10651286
> 
> Since we don't actually have it yet that must mean they started beta testing it last month?


according to Tivo's facebook page WWE app is not launching. They said to make a suggestion.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

tazzmission said:


> Looking forward to the WWE Network on my TiVo. That will eliminate my need to use a Roku Stick in the bedroom.


Same here, any news if this is coming or not?


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

ajwees41 said:


> according to Tivo's facebook page WWE app is not launching. They said to make a suggestion.


if that's true that really bothers me that TiVo's CMO thinks it already launched


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

davezatz said:


> Soon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that, so is it 100% coming to the Tivo, can anyone confirm?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Shanezam203 said:


> I saw that, so is it 100% coming to the Tivo, can anyone confirm?


that's Photoshopped not real and Tivo said no it's not coming


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

ajwees41 said:


> that's Photoshopped not real and Tivo said no it's not coming


Thanks for the clarification. :up:


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> that's Photoshopped not real


Oh really?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

davezatz said:


> Oh really?


how do you have a screenshot when it hasn't been released?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

He's published many pre-release screenshots over the years. That's how we know it's legit.


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

ajwees41 said:


> that's Photoshopped not real and Tivo said no it's not coming


just because some social media intern on facebook says it's not coming doesn't mean it's true.

I think it will be included in the fall update.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

ajwees41 said:


> that's Photoshopped not real and Tivo said no it's not coming


odd since there is this: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10651286#post10651286


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

ajwees41 said:


> how do you have a screenshot when it hasn't been released?


Dave's pretty well connected and has "sources" that send Tivo intel his way all the time. There's no reason to doubt the authenticity of that screenshot.

As to why it's not appeared yet given Ira Bahr's comment and the conflicting Tivo Facebook page post, who knows. Probably a snag in beta testing of the app has delayed it's release. I'd guess the support for it's already in software, it's just a matter of changing a setting on the Tivo back-end servers to enable display of the app.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think the WWE app uses the same platform at the MLB app and the recently removed the MLB app because it was causing TiVos to crash and reboot. Perhaps the WWE app was delayed until they can figure out what's going on and fix it for both apps.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I think the WWE app uses the same platform at the MLB app and the recently removed the MLB app because it was causing TiVos to crash and reboot. Perhaps the WWE app was delayed until they can figure out what's going on and fix it for both apps.


removed when? where? i still see the mlb app on my mini's and roamio.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Apparently it's only been removed for Bolt units at this point. But that could still explain why we haven't seen the WWE app yet. Like I said I'm pretty sure they both run on the same platform.


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

Is this coming or not?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There was some sort of major issue with the MLB app that caused them to actually remove it from the Bolt boxes. Since WWE uses the same platform as MLB it's possible they're having the same issue with it and have held it back until they can fix the problem.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> There was some sort of major issue with the MLB app that caused them to actually remove it from the Bolt boxes. Since WWE uses the same platform as MLB it's possible they're having the same issue with it and have held it back until they can fix the problem.


Why not release it to roamios since the MLB app works and wait until fix for the bolt


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

From what I understand the MLB app on the Roamio can actually cause the whole TiVo to reboot. Hence the reason they removed it from the Bolt. They probably didn't remove it from the Roamio because there are people who are accustom to using it and they didn't want to take it away.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Must be only if using the full app I had no issues using it to keep track of scores during the playoffs and World Series on a basic roamio using the free features.


----------



## TrackZ (Jan 5, 2004)

Would love to hear an update on this. This and HBO are my most wanted apps on TiVo.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Ditto


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Apparently WWE is now in the top 5 streaming services just above HBO so hopefully TiVo adds it soon.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/alfredkonuwa/2015/11/19/wwe-network-netflix/


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Crazy!


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

TrackZ said:


> Would love to hear an update on this. This and HBO are my most wanted apps on TiVo.


HBO app on TiVo you say? Done.

http://profile.lv3.hbogo.com/apps/profile/rest/affiliates


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

davezatz said:


> HBO app on TiVo you say? Done. http://profile.lv3.hbogo.com/apps/profile/rest/affiliates


What is that link you posted Dave? It came up with pages and pages of smashed together text and numbers for me!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

When you activate HBO Go on a device, you select your cableco and the device from a list.

Tivo isn't on the official list on the HBO site, but they're listed in Dave's link.

Almost too good to be true, but it's there.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

That would be pretty awesome.

Now where is that WWE app?


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

realityboy said:


> Apparently WWE is now in the top 5 streaming services just above HBO so hopefully TiVo adds it soon.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/alfredkonuwa/2015/11/19/wwe-network-netflix/


But how significant are these services in the grand scheme? I have to wonder when I see Cruchyroll and Glenn Beck's The Blaze in the top 10


----------



## TrackZ (Jan 5, 2004)

I just cord cut this past week and sold my roamio pro with lifetime. Intending to use Apple TV as my one box. If TiVo can get HBO and WWE apps soon though I could be drawn back to a cheap cable package and to a bolt. It would give me everything I would really want then backed up with a disc player or Kaleidescape system.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's shocking to me how many grown men are in to wrestling. I understand why men like real sports (I don't myself, but I get why others do) but we know wrestling is fake so what's the appeal? To me it's like watching an acrobatic play with a side of soap opera drama.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> It's shocking to me how many grown men are in to wrestling. I understand why men like real sports (I don't myself, but I get why others do) but we know wrestling is fake so what's the appeal? To me it's like watching an acrobatic play with a side of soap opera drama.


That's the point. To make it so you want to see a guy get his butt kicked but you still know that it is not real (minus the whole athletic part to the whole thing). Suspension of disbelief like any other television show.


----------



## TrackZ (Jan 5, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> To me it's like watching an acrobatic play with a side of soap opera drama.


Exactly. Get it now? 

The Avengers aren't real. The Walking Dead isn't real. The Office wasn't real. Are they any less entertaining because of that fact?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

OK, but I still don't get the appeal of this service. If it cost me $10/mo to watch The Walking Dead I'd just watch a different show. It seems wrestling fans are of a slightly different mindset then the average TV watcher or a service like this wouldn't even exist.


----------



## TrackZ (Jan 5, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> OK, but I still don't get the appeal of this service. If it cost me $10/mo to watch The Walking Dead I'd just watch a different show. It seems wrestling fans are of a slightly different mindset then the average TV watcher or a service like this wouldn't even exist.


Walking Dead has like 6 seasons of shows totally what maybe 80+ episodes? Of course you wouldn't pay monthly for that.

Wrestling has a decades long history accessible in the WWE network. There are many hours of content created every week across multiple shows. Lots of new stuff exclusive to the network. The killer though for paying $9.99 is the PPV monthly events. Those used to cost like $60+ each to buy on PPV. They are now on the network for $9.99 plus all that history and new content.

I'd only buy the big 2 or 3 shows on PPV before and spent more than the monthly costs for the whole year but now I get every PPV. It's a no brainer for a fan even if you only watch a fraction of their content.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I really don't understand why anyone would pay $60 for a single "episode" of a fictional "show"? You can rent a movie from Vudu for $6. You can buy an episode of The Walking Dead for $3. Paying $60 for a PPV event of any kind seems insane to me. 

Again this probably comes down to the fact that I don't get the appeal of wrestling. It's like sports, but fictional.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Oh, this discussion again.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I really don't understand why anyone would pay $60 for a single "episode" of a fictional "show"? You can rent a movie from Vudu for $6. You can buy an episode of The Walking Dead for $3. Paying $60 for a PPV event of any kind seems insane to me.
> 
> Again this probably comes down to the fact that I don't get the appeal of wrestling. It's like sports, but fictional.


An episode of The Walking Dead is 42 minutes long. WrestleMania is 4 hours long, and the PPVs every month other than April are 3 hours long. And that's assuming the only thing you watch are the monthly PPVs. There's a huge library of content.

I didn't get it at $50 or $60 but it makes perfect sense at $10.

And yes, the competition is scripted and the result predetermined. But the athletic aspects of the performance are very real. They're performing with each other, not competing against each other, but the performance is athletic, and also dangerous. You pay to see the performance because you like the performers and expect a good performance. Like anything else.

I've said pro wrestling could be an Olympic sport, much in the same way pairs figure skating is an Olympic sport.


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

SnakeEyes said:


> Oh, this discussion again.


Agreed. The anti wrestling discussion is tired and old. People are looking for news on the app and not to be ridiculed for wanting it - especially from a moderator.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I agree with aindik. For $60, I'm probably not paying for a ppv, but for $10, the network has 24/7 programming, current PPVs, all past PPVs on demand, and a few weekly shows that I enjoy (Breaking Ground, NXT).


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

So the fall update is here, where is the WWE app on TiVo?


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> OK, but I still don't get the appeal of this service. If it cost me $10/mo to watch The Walking Dead I'd just watch a different show. It seems wrestling fans are of a slightly different mindset then the average TV watcher or a service like this wouldn't even exist.


not sure how you don't get the appeal of it for someone who likes wrestling. It's basically like netflix for wrestling. Not only does it have almost everything ever made but it has newly created shows as well. It's a lot more than just paying $10/month to watch one show. It's hundreds of thousands of shows. That doesn't even include the free PPV everymonth that used to cost $50+


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

tazzmission said:


> So the fall update is here, where is the WWE app on TiVo?


it's already been released 4 months ago according to tivo


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Obviously Ira was mistaken.

They haven't said anything new about the app yet.

First month is free. I'd be interested in checking out some of the NWO/Attitude era stuff again.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> that's Photoshopped not real and Tivo said no it's not coming


Announced for Bolt today. You may now apologize. 

http://blog.tivo.com/2015/12/hulu-and-wwe-now-on-tivo-bolt/


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hmmm... might get a subscription to the ad-free Hulu now.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Hmmm... might get a subscription to the ad-free Hulu now.


It's really nice just zipping through new network shows without them or even having to fast forward


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

Just Bolt?! WTF


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

SQUIDWARD360 said:


> Just Bolt?! WTF


Pretty sure it's just a matter of time. The screenshot earlier in the thread was presumably taken from a Roamio.


----------



## TrackZ (Jan 5, 2004)

Sweet!

Hopefully HBO isn't too far behind. So decision time again. Reup the cable and return to TiVo with a Bolt or stay the course with another streaming box.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

With all these apps I'm considering cutting the cord. If it weren't for a few key cable shows that aren't really available via streaming I might have already done it.


----------



## TrackZ (Jan 5, 2004)

I've been cord cut for a month or so. Had been using the new Apple TV but then then the new fire tv lately. It's different, but it seems like there's always something or another missing. Like being able to dvr today's debate and easily watch it tonight. 

WWE closes a gap to me but still Raw and Smackdown are not the same on Hulu as broadcast I'm finding. Cut down shows, at least for Raw.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

FYI this is live on the Bolt. Just force a call, wait for it to finish, then reboot it. I have both Hulu and WWE on mine now.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

so sounds like WWE app exclusive to Bolt


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It'll probably make it's way down to the Roamio, but maybe not until after the holidays.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> FYI this is live on the Bolt. Just force a call, wait for it to finish, then reboot it. I have both Hulu and WWE on mine now.


Dan is the new Hulu app similar to other devices like Roku/PS3?

Edit: Read your other post in the Bolt section, I see you don't have Hulu. If anyone else could comment though, thanks!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> It'll probably make it's way down to the Roamio, but maybe not until after the holidays.


there facebook page says they are work on a WWE app for Roamio not sure when it will be released.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

cybergrimes said:


> Dan is the new Hulu app similar to other devices like Roku/PS3?
> 
> Edit: Read your other post in the Bolt section, I see you don't have Hulu. If anyone else could comment though, thanks!


I don't have Hulu, but looking at the screens I can access it looks completely different the the Roamio app.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

ajwees41 said:


> there facebook page says they are work on a WWE app for Roamio not sure when it will be released.


Hmm. I was under the impression that any HTML5 app that works on either the Bolt, Roamio or Premiere would also work on the other two as-is. Granted, it may run slowly on the Premiere, but it should still run, right?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They all use Opera. Not sure if the version on Bolt is different though. The Plex app does allow 1080p high bitrate streaming on the Bolt but is still limited to 720p at like 4Mbps on the Roamio.


----------



## nleavitt (Oct 9, 2012)

Great to see WWE app. Timing is interesting. a couple of days AFTER a big WWE event (TLC). Would have been better last week. I only watch for the PPVs pretty much. Yes, "fake", but entertaining. Like a sporting event, you still don't know the outcome. It's not where the best athlete wins, it what did they write and where are they going with the story, plus a side of good acrobatics and athleticism, etc.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> Hmm. I was under the impression that any HTML5 app that works on either the Bolt, Roamio or Premiere would also work on the other two as-is. Granted, it may run slowly on the Premiere, but it should still run, right?


Did the MLB app launch on the Bolt yet? Don't have a Bolt to check.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No MLB yet.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Not exactly a rush for an MLB app in December.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

aindik said:


> Not exactly a rush for an MLB app in December.


.......and seeing as you're from Philly, and probably a Phillies phan, probably no rush in the middle of the season next year or many years to follow either! Thanks Rueben!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> .......and seeing as you're from Philly, and probably a Phillies phan, probably no rush in the middle of the season next year or many years to follow either!


Bad assumption on your part. 

My team won the NL pennant last year (or is the 2015 baseball season still "this year"?).


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

aindik said:


> Bad assumption on your part.
> 
> My team won the NL pennant last year (or is the 2015 baseball season still "this year"?).


The only thing worse.....a METS fan!!! 

At least you won't have any competition from the Phils for awhile haha!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

aindik said:


> Not exactly a rush for an MLB app in December.


The WWE app is supposed to be using the same technology as the MBL app that's why some thought there was an issue with the WWE app since the Bolt didn't or had the MLB app removed.


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

Still no WWE app on tivo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rassi (Jul 18, 2003)

If it works like MLB.tv and/or the Plex app, I'd continue to use it through my Roku. Lots of problems with both those apps on the Tivo - either out-and-out reboots after exiting the app, or just failed/prematurely ended streams... Not pleased with how they work.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's on the Bolt. Has been for a few weeks now.


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

No the Roamio, I'm waiting for it to be on the older DVR.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJeff2000 (Jan 22, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> I think the WWE app uses the same platform at the MLB app and the recently removed the MLB app because it was causing TiVos to crash and reboot. Perhaps the WWE app was delayed until they can figure out what's going on and fix it for both apps.


I have a Vizio TV and the WWE Network app was added November 2014 (quietly). The feed worked seamlessly until this past summer.

When I tweeted out the WWE Network support, they responded that the app was not compatible w/Vizio TVs.

Another reason to want the TiVo app to work, since I can't get the network otherwise.

(and you only have to "pay" for the app if you want WM or SummerSlam)


----------



## MrJeff2000 (Jan 22, 2016)

realityboy said:


> I agree with aindik. For $60, I'm probably not paying for a ppv, but for $10, the network has 24/7 programming, current PPVs, all past PPVs on demand, and a few weekly shows that I enjoy (Breaking Ground, NXT).


WWE also bought a number of libraries from other promotions. Not just WCW (last owned by Turner) but Mid-South, etc. So if you want to see a specific time period or performer, you can watch stuff that goes back literally decades.

They did not go after foreign promotions (Japan, Germany, Mexico) but New Japan has its own streaming service, much like UFC Fight Pass.


----------



## MrJeff2000 (Jan 22, 2016)

I have info on Roamio installation but I can't post links until I have five posts :down:


----------



## MrJeff2000 (Jan 22, 2016)

tazzmission said:


> No the Roamio, I'm waiting for it to be on the older DVR.


From WWE Network support:

TiVo:

Series 6
Series 5 - Coming Soon
Series 4 - Coming Soon

Set up on Roamio:

http://help.wwe.com/app/answers/kbdetails/a_id/507/kw/TiVO


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

MrJeff2000 said:


> From WWE Network support:
> 
> TiVo:
> 
> ...


wonder why have the setup on Roamio page when it's not available on Roamio's yet?

just got a email back from WWEnork support and it looks like the coming for the premiere and roamio is wrong they said there are no plans for other tivo's


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> Hmm. I was under the impression that any HTML5 app that works on either the Bolt, Roamio or Premiere would also work on the other two as-is. Granted, it may run slowly on the Premiere, but it should still run, right?


Tivo said they are rewriting WWE and HULU apps to run on HTML5 on older hardware


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

ajwees41 said:


> Tivo said they are rewriting WWE and HULU apps to run on HTML5 on older hardware


Interesting. Who told you that? Given that Roamio and Premiere currently run HTML5 apps, it makes you wonder why TiVo wouldn't have told the developers at WWE and Hulu to code their new apps to be compatible with those hardware platforms in the first place rather than (presumably) coding for the most advanced hardware (Bolt) and then having to recode for older hardware. Weird.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> Interesting. Who told you that? Given that Roamio and Premiere currently run HTML5 apps, it makes you wonder why TiVo wouldn't have told the developers at WWE and Hulu to code their new apps to be compatible with those hardware platforms in the first place rather than (presumably) coding for the most advanced hardware (Bolt) and then having to recode for older hardware. Weird.


Tivo via facebook also kind of strange to have the setup page on WWE app mention setting it up on a Roamio when it's not even on Roamio yet.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Confusing two different things.

The Hulu app had to be rewritten to work on NEW hardware.

The Bolt obviously had priority for the WWE app, but it will likely be the same HTML5 app on all Tivo platforms that get it.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

ajwees41 said:


> Tivo via facebook also kind of strange to have the setup page on WWE app mention setting it up on a Roamio when it's not even on Roamio yet.


TiVo Hi Andrew! Not at the moment, although it is in development. The HTML5 app needs a little bit of work before it performs at a high enough level on the older models to be released. We're also adjusting the HTML5 Hulu Plus app to get that onto older boxes as well.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If they're just making performance improvements then that could explain the delay.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> If they're just making performance improvements then that could explain the delay.


True. But as I said above, why wasn't Roamio (or Premiere) set as the benchmark for minimally acceptable performance to begin with? The same code would've run that much faster on Bolt, no?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Maybe the apps are as good as they can get and TiVo is making performance enhancements to the Opera platform on the Roamio/Premiere so that they run better.


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Hmmm... might get a subscription to the ad-free Hulu now.


I watch Hulu on a premiere and on a roamio and the code is so buggy that 90% of the time it skips the commercials.


----------



## strwrse1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Question for everyone. The tivo boxes that are supplied by the cable companies...Who updates them and how is it decided what they get? The reason I ask is I have a Series 4 Premiere from TiVo and my neighbor has a Series 4 Premiere from RCN. I have Hulu but she does not, but she has the WWE network which I do not. How does this work?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

I think the cable companies manage the content/apps on Tivo's they rent along with firmware.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

strwrse1 said:


> I have Hulu but she does not, but she has the WWE network which I do not. How does this work?


This is very interesting. The new WWE app has been released and is working on a Series 4 (Premiere Q) TiVo? I get that we're talking about an RCN-issued TiVo rather than a retail-purchased one, but still, the hardware is the same. So if the WWE app is already deployed and working on existing Series 4 hardware, that's a good sign -- the app must be ready for all Premieres and Roamios. Apparently TiVo is just holding it back for other reasons. I suspect we'll get a big spring update in March that includes both the new Hulu and WWE apps for Roamio and Premiere, hopefully along with other good stuff too.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> This is very interesting. The new WWE app has been released and is working on a Series 4 (Premiere Q) TiVo? I get that we're talking about an RCN-issued TiVo rather than a retail-purchased one, but still, the hardware is the same. So if the WWE app is already deployed and working on existing Series 4 hardware, that's a good sign -- the app must be ready for all Premieres and Roamios. Apparently TiVo is just holding it back for other reasons. I suspect we'll get a big spring update in March that includes both the new Hulu and WWE apps for Roamio and Premiere, hopefully along with other good stuff too.


I really hope so, then I can officially ditch the Roku I use, freeing up an HDMI input


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

NashGuy said:


> This is very interesting. The new WWE app has been released and is working on a Series 4 (Premiere Q) TiVo? I get that we're talking about an RCN-issued TiVo rather than a retail-purchased one, but still, the hardware is the same. So if the WWE app is already deployed and working on existing Series 4 hardware, that's a good sign -- the app must be ready for all Premieres and Roamios. Apparently TiVo is just holding it back for other reasons. I suspect we'll get a big spring update in March that includes both the new Hulu and WWE apps for Roamio and Premiere, hopefully along with other good stuff too.


I suspect you are correct


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> This is very interesting. The new WWE app has been released and is working on a Series 4 (Premiere Q) TiVo? I get that we're talking about an RCN-issued TiVo rather than a retail-purchased one, but still, the hardware is the same. So if the WWE app is already deployed and working on existing Series 4 hardware, that's a good sign -- the app must be ready for all Premieres and Roamios. Apparently TiVo is just holding it back for other reasons. I suspect we'll get a big spring update in March that includes both the new Hulu and WWE apps for Roamio and Premiere, hopefully along with other good stuff too.


didn't the cable company Tivo's get Amazon Prime Video first also?


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

Jrr6415sun said:


> I watch Hulu on a premiere and on a roamio and the code is so buggy that 90% of the time it skips the commercials.


This is the reason I love Hulu on the TiVo rather than any of my other devices. Quicker back into the program.

However - I hope they never find out about it ...

"First rule of Hulu commercial implementation on TiVo ... don't talk about Hulu commercial implementation on TiVo".


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm sure they know but as evident this app is not a priority. 
As a subscriber to ad-free Hulu I would rather they replace the app with HTML5 version that is on most other devices. In addition to resolved playback it also has better UI for navigation.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They have the HTML5 version of Hulu on the Bolt and, based on my limited testing, it works much better then the Flash version on all other TiVos. I wish they would bring the new version over to the other TiVo devices as I've been watching Hulu a lot lately and the old app really sucks.


----------



## strwrse1 (Nov 12, 2013)

So I didn't get any messages about an update, but when I turned my TiVo on this morning, I now have HBO to go & WWE Network! So happy!


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a premiere XL4 and have had WWE on it for about a month.

I kept having intermittent buffering/freezing so I first contacted Tivo.

After much troubleshooting steps the Tivo rep told me to contact WWE as WWE is the one who made the app.

After contacting WWE I was informed that only Tivo 6 (Bolt) is fully supported at this time.


> We do apologize for the inconvenience. Upon checking on the compatible devices as of the moment only Tivo series 6 is compatible. We are still working on series 4 and 5 to be fully compatible with the network. Since series 4 is not yet fully compatible it may or may not work and sometimes experience some issues with the network.


WWE told me to keep checking the devices page for when my model will be fully supported.

On which devices is WWE Network available?

Scroll down the page to find Tivo.

I gave Tivo support the info WWE gave me and Tivo did not know the app was not fully compatible with 4/5 models.


----------



## MrJeff2000 (Jan 22, 2016)

WWE Network now shows up in my listing (Premiere 4 using Time Warner Cable/NYC)

They are basically giving away WrestleMania if you sign up for the free month w/a new email/PW combo.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Terrible performance during the preshow tonight. near-constant buffering, frequent image tearing, macroblocking etc. Ethernet directly from my Roamio Plus a few feet to my router. Current speed test is 28 ms, 17 down, 8 up.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

SnakeEyes said:


> Terrible performance during the preshow tonight. near-constant buffering, frequent image tearing, macroblocking etc. Ethernet directly from my Roamio Plus a few feet to my router. Current speed test is 28 ms, 17 down, 8 up.


usually the live event are like that but replays are fine


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

Yea the app is pretty close to Garbage during a live event. All of the problems mentioned above plus incorrect shows being shown. It's tolerable if you're watching shows on demand. I generally just use my Xbox One.


----------

